# Self Portrait of the year



## Battou (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, new camera, I hit the release to waste the first frame like usual.


that is bad I can't even focus a self portrait with autofocus


----------



## ScottS (Jan 12, 2008)

Your shoes got some dirt on them....

And this should be labeled, Shoe portrait...


----------



## Battou (Jan 12, 2008)

ScottS said:


> Your shoes got some dirt on them....
> 
> And this should be labeled, Shoe portrait...



That's not dirt, it's busted up leather over the steel toe, I've never owned a pair that did not do that.....


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 12, 2008)

Why do you need steel-toed boots? 

I mean, I know why I need them...toddlers have harder skulls than people think.


----------



## ScottS (Jan 12, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Why do you need steel-toed boots?
> 
> I mean, I know why I need them...toddlers have harder skulls than people think.


 
I have heard of 'punching babies' and 'clubbing baby seals' but never 'kicking toddlers with steel toed boots'


----------



## Battou (Jan 12, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Why do you need steel-toed boots?
> 
> I mean, I know why I need them...toddlers have harder skulls than people think.



:lmao::lmao: I'm an Autobody technition by trade CCP by lack of shop positions and need for employment.


----------



## yardism (Jan 13, 2008)

The horizon is tilted...


----------



## Battou (Jan 13, 2008)

yardism said:


> The horizon is tilted...



lol, yes it is, there is also lens flare.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 13, 2008)

Are your trousers a bit baggy or do you have some funny knees???


----------



## Battou (Jan 13, 2008)

Loose fitting trousers


----------



## Mr. Lou Garou (Jan 13, 2008)

I like the use of color in this.


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 14, 2008)

Your outfit is jusssst ssoo nice... The blue in your shirt makes those pants "just dance"! And those shoes!! Oh those shoes, what a great choice... Perfect with THAT blue!


----------



## sthvtsh (Jan 16, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Why do you need steel-toed boots?
> 
> I mean, I know why I need them...toddlers have harder skulls than people think.



hahaha cute. xD


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 16, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Why do you need steel-toed boots?
> 
> I mean, I know why I need them...toddlers have harder skulls than people think.


 

I completely agree... They have some seriously hard heads... I'm surprised with two kids I haven't had more broken bones!!


----------

